# Clock on Infotainment Screen



## Watchie (Oct 13, 2019)

I saw this on a picture of the interior of the newly released Crossport. How do I get it on my SEL?

https://cdn.motor1.com/images/mgl/Je1xn/s1/2020-vw-atlas-cross-sport.jpg


----------



## AircraftMechanicMike (Jul 30, 2019)

By turning off the Unit, push the power button. (L/H knob)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

Just turn off the system and you get the clock. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchie (Oct 13, 2019)

Thanks. Was hoping to get it with the system on.


----------



## Watchie (Oct 13, 2019)

*Did't work...*

Turned it off and all I got was a black screen...


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

I think it might have to be set to show in the settings. It has been over a year and can’t remember. Will look into it when I get in the Atlas again 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

Watchie said:


> Thanks. Was hoping to get it with the system on.



If you want it with the system on, you'll need to set the screen to turn off after X time frame. This will allow the clock to show while listening to the radio/etc. 

And you can also scroll left/right to have different clock design.


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

Menu
Settings
Display
Display time in standby mode

This only works if you press the power button on the radio though. If the radio is on the clock isn't displayed.


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

knedrgr said:


> If you want it with the system on, you'll need to set the screen to turn off after X time frame. This will allow the clock to show while listening to the radio/etc.


No, if you set display to turn off, it just turns off.


----------



## Watchie (Oct 13, 2019)

Thanks, Tim. I set the time to show, and also for the screen to turn off after 10 seconds. Disappointed that does not let you see the clock, though. Oh well...


----------

